# FreeBSD on mac



## mlb2013 (Jul 20, 2013)

I want to install FreeBSD on my Macbook Pro 9,2.  Any ideas?


----------



## noobster (Jul 20, 2013)

Not sure if this is what you want, but using VirtualBox to install it would be one way.


----------



## mlb2013 (Jul 20, 2013)

I wanted to dual-boot.


----------



## sevenk (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re:*



			
				mlb2013 said:
			
		

> I wanted to dual-boot.


*A*nd? You just need rEFIt or rEFInd. rEFIt works well for me, no problems and freebsd FreeBSD is easy to install on 9,2. :beer


----------



## fernandel (Dec 2, 2013)

https://glenbarber.us/2011/11/12/Dual-B ... BSD-9.html

It works on my iMcac 11,1 just sound is not so good.


----------



## tzoi516 (Dec 2, 2013)

I used the bless command to get the drive working on my MacBook Pro. `bless -device /dev/diskXXX -setBoot -legacy` rEFIt seemed to make my Macs boot wonky (reboot for no reason).


----------



## npaisnel (Mar 2, 2017)

Do you have to use the Bless command?

What happens if you do not?

I have NAS4Free installed on an IDE drive channel on a Mac Pro and it boots ...but sometimes it hangs at

```
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/md0 []...
```
usually when a new SATA drive has been added.
Then shutdown hangs a

```
Syncing disk, nodes remaining...  2 1
```
 it never completes the syncing and never shuts down needing a power button press and hold to shut down, which then needs at least two more failed 

```
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/md0 []...
```

boots before it finally boots correctly again. 

Would a bless command help here?...or just an exorcism


----------

